# Damaged rc.sysinit.author file - how to restore?



## juzzie (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello everybody!

This was my 1-st attempt to modify the AUTHOR file and I guess I screwed up big time  . I decided to edit my author file using _FlashFXP internal editor_. When I rebooted tivo - no network connection (cannot ftp or telnet). I guess I need to restore the author file to get all my hacks back.

I made a copy of the author file before I tried to change it. Now, that I do not have telnet or ftp connection, how can I copy back the original author file? I have Zipper bootable CD that the hack was made off. I read somewhere that I can boot from that CD and mount the hard drive. Can somebody drive me thru the steps I should take to restore my RC.SYSINIT.AUTHOR (i have a copy of this file on my pc). *My system setup is: Dtivo samsung 4040r with 6.3 software which was hacked with Zipper. My PC OS is Window XP pro.*

My tivo still works fine (all recorded shows are there) and in PHOTO in Videos I can still access JavaHMO on my PC. So nothing was damaged except author file that launches all the hacks.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

the issue isn't that rc.sysinit.author is missing or damaged, it's the fact that it doesn't get run unless it's marked executable

Unfortunately, the way most people hack their tivos, this prevents all hacks from loading, including telnet and serial bash, so the only way for them to get it back is to pull the drive, mount it in a PC, boot a tivo linux disc (or regular linux, using tivopart), and change author back to executable.


----------



## juzzie (Feb 22, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> the issue isn't that rc.sysinit.author is missing or damaged, it's the fact that it doesn't get run unless it's marked executable
> 
> Unfortunately, the way most people hack their tivos, this prevents all hacks from loading, including telnet and serial bash, so the only way for them to get it back is to pull the drive, mount it in a PC, boot a tivo linux disc (or regular linux, using tivopart), and change author back to executable.


I have this tivo linux CD. Could you please detail what steps (and commands) will do the job? I can pull out my winx xp hardrive (primary master) and put tivo hard drive in its place. Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

juzzie said:


> I have this tivo linux CD. Could you please detail what steps (and commands) will do the job? I can pull out my winx xp hardrive (primary master) and put tivo hard drive in its place. Thanks.


See my post here : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4860631#post4860631
Check a few posts back from it for the info that needs to go into your .author file.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think your running 6.2


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Gunny's Unguide is also an excellent resource. :up: Although some of the info/links may not be the most up to date.


----------



## juzzie (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. Fixed my author file. It turned out to be that WinXP telnet screwed it up. I forgot to run the "unset" command before telnetting. As a result, it inserted some "M" symbols at the end of each line. Had to remove the hard drive and access the partition to edit the author file in joe's editor.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

SteelersFan said:


> Gunny's Unguide is also an excellent resource. :up: Although some of the info/links may not be the most up to date.


wow people still refer to that old thing? I almost took it down over Christmas. I guess I'll leave it up


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> wow people still refer to that old thing? I almost took it down over Christmas. I guess I'll leave it up


It's definitely still a good resource. I still point people there for info when starting out hacking their tivo. FWIW it's the exact same process you can use for 6.2a and not just 6.2, so anyone can use it with a virgin 6.2a, provided they use the correct superpatch.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> wow people still refer to that old thing?


 Absolutely! I read it periodically to help me know how to do certain things and why.


Gunnyman said:


> I almost took it down over Christmas. I guess I'll leave it up


Please do (even though I captured the page in pdf).


----------

